# My new case made by PG4003 (Patricia)



## AmusedDiva (Jan 13, 2011)

My second Patricia creation...and I am beyond thrilled!!!!!!

The faux leather case has arrived. It is drop dead gorgeous.

Closed, with the Kindle in an Oberon, and 2 lights and charger in outside zip pocket.










With everything peeking out.










It is so soft and smoochy. I just love it.

Patricia's cases are like potato chips, you cannot stop at one.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh wow, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Monchhichi (Mar 31, 2010)

Patricia does such great work. I still love the one she made me.


----------



## AmusedDiva (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you!  I really love this fabric.

Patricia's workmanship is superb.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Monchhichi said:


> Patricia does such great work. I still love the one she made me.


She is awesome! I love mine too!


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

WOW...that is so nice. I think I need to find Patricia. Ohhh, there she is .... hey, Patricia....


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

That is very nice


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I love that description....soft and smoochy!!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Pretty, pretty...


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't you just love a cover/case/sleeve/bag that makes you smile?!!?  This one is a gem.... no wonder you love it so!  Kudos to Patricia once again!!


----------



## pmmom2 (Jan 28, 2011)

@Patricia, I loved this fabric, so I had to go find it.  I found it in a lighter shade.  I am anxious to try using this, after reading your post on it.  Hope it turns out as nice as yours!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

pmmom2 said:


> @Patricia, I loved this fabric, so I had to go find it. I found it in a lighter shade. I am anxious to try using this, after reading your post on it. Hope it turns out as nice as yours!


I got mine at Fabric.com. Mine is the chocolate color, you must have gotten the Saddle. It's not too hard to sew on, it's much thinner and lighter than it looks. The hardest part is getting it to feed through your machine. I recently bought a teflon foot for my machine and I'm going to try that later today. Be sure to let us see what you make.


----------



## pmmom2 (Jan 28, 2011)

I saw the chocolate too, but since I use the piping to accent, I went with the saddle. Love how this came out. Thank you for posting the picture of the one you did!


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

That is a gorgeous case!  Wow!  Could you or Patricia give us a description of the color?  Thank you and enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm pretty sure this one is called Saddle.  It is beautiful, isn't it?  It's lighter than the one I have.


----------



## pmmom2 (Jan 28, 2011)

Patricia is right, mine is a lighter brownish color.  It makes me think of the old bomber jackets, but with the twist of the design.  I have to thank Patricia for this, she made such a beautiful case, I had to have the fabric to do one of mine in.  Thanks again Patricia


----------



## pmmom2 (Jan 28, 2011)

The best way I can describe my newest KinPac is, it is like milk chocolate with golden highlights.  Very pretty!


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

pmmom2 said:


> I saw the chocolate too, but since I use the piping to accent, I went with the saddle. Love how this came out. Thank you for posting the picture of the one you did!


This is beautiful. I love it the saddle color.


----------



## pmmom2 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you Alley, the picture really doesn't do this justice.  Like Patricia said, with hers, this is so soft and scrumptious!


----------



## AmusedDiva (Jan 13, 2011)

pmmom2 said:


> I saw the chocolate too, but since I use the piping to accent, I went with the saddle. Love how this came out. Thank you for posting the picture of the one you did!


That came out gorgeous!


----------



## eBookworm (Dec 8, 2010)

pmmom2 said:


> I saw the chocolate too, but since I use the piping to accent, I went with the saddle. Love how this came out. Thank you for posting the picture of the one you did!


They both look great!!- very envious of you both!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Excellent Craftsmanship.......cheap looking materials.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

gregruns said:


> Excellent Craftsmanship.......cheap looking materials.


Thank you so much.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow, that is fantastic.


----------



## pmmom2 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you.  This fabric is great.  It looks like leather, but soft and subtle like fabric, yet durable.  This is one of my favorites.  I will be listing another new print this week!


----------

